# May I Buy You a Drink?



## becca81 (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is Archimedes, my 5" G. rosea female (name was given before I found it it was a she).  This was the first (and only) time I've seen her drink...


----------



## manville (Nov 14, 2004)

I noticed that my T blondi drinks a lot.


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 14, 2004)

I saw my rosie having a drink the other day... that picture is making me thirsty


----------



## theninegates (Nov 14, 2004)

My Pokie only drinks from his dish until right after I change the water... very picky. 

Spiders are cool and never cease to amaze....always doing something we don't expect. 

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## cdxrd (Nov 14, 2004)

Caught my Rosea the other night doing the same thing, but of course, it was like some horrid crime for me to see her doing that and she scurried back to her hide.. lol

Sometimes shes calm, other times she thinks she is an OBT.. rarely is she a pet rock.. But thats what I love about her.. You never can tell what on earth she will be doing from day to day.

Now my B. Smithi Pet Rock.. thats a different story.. Sometimes I wonder if he isnt carved out of stone.


----------



## jared_kipe (Nov 15, 2004)

cdxrd said:
			
		

> Caught my Rosea the other night doing the same thing, but of course, it was like some horrid crime for me to see her doing that and she scurried back to her hide.. lol
> 
> Sometimes shes calm, other times she thinks she is an OBT.. rarely is she a pet rock.. But thats what I love about her.. You never can tell what on earth she will be doing from day to day.
> 
> Now my B. Smithi Pet Rock.. thats a different story.. Sometimes I wonder if he isnt carved out of stone.


LOL  I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## azztigma (Nov 15, 2004)

beccamillott, this is the best pic of rosea I have ever seen!  although I haven't seen many but still... Nice job on taking the pic.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Nov 15, 2004)

thats so cute! lil spider drinking! My spider does weird things with the water. I see it splashing around in it and then going all the way to the bottom of his burrow and using its wet legs to construct it better, then going back and splashing around in the water again!


----------



## JohnxII (Nov 16, 2004)

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> thats so cute! lil spider drinking! My spider does weird things with the water. I see it splashing around in it and then going all the way to the bottom of his burrow and using its wet legs to construct it better, then going back and splashing around in the water again!


Interesting. Makes sense too. What species?


----------



## Pheonixx (Nov 16, 2004)

so thats why i keep refilling those dishes!  lol


----------



## Malkavian (Nov 16, 2004)

I caught my pulchra drinking a few weeks ago...just moseyed rigth over to its bottlecap and stuck its face in (and its ass straight up in the air in the process)  --it was quite amusing to watch


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 16, 2004)

hehehe I just looked in my rosies tank and she has burried her water dish  :?


----------



## nowhereman (Nov 16, 2004)

*Hello ..Chattanooga, TN ! Nice City.....*

Beautiful Rosie   
We have a pic of ours on this post:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=34898


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 17, 2004)

*Awesome pic!*

Thats an amazing pic! I wish my hands were that steady when Im taking pictures of my little rosie, I'll post a pic. The pictures kinda crappy but thats the clearest one so far. BTW  That fingernail isn't mine its my mom's she enjoys tarantulas


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's my freshly molted mature male having a drink...


Regards, Mike


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 14, 2005)

Extremely nice pics Mike! And a very nice blondi!  :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Apr 14, 2005)

wow, nice pic of your T.blondi


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Apr 14, 2005)

*Blondi having a drink...*

Excellent photos Mike. Good looking Blondi you have there!


----------



## Cigarman (Apr 14, 2005)

Its always something neat to see a T having a slurp at the local watering hole. Before investigating T's I never thought I would get to see one doing something like having a drink.


----------



## Mattyb (Apr 15, 2005)

Very nice pics. I catch my male getting a drink all the time, its always good to know that they are putting the water to good use.




-Mattyb


----------



## AlanMM (Apr 15, 2005)

What's the size of your mature male?
I ask this because mine matured at 7,5"


----------



## Daywalker (Apr 15, 2005)

well at least now i know i'm not the only one useing the desert backgroud for my brachypelma's   
nice pic's and a nice T mike 
bill


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 15, 2005)

SeekneSs said:
			
		

> What's the size of your mature male?
> I ask this because mine matured at 7,5"



He is about 7.5 to 8 inches...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Brian S (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice pics bro!!  How many blondis do you have now?


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 15, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Nice pics bro!!  How many blondis do you have now?



Just the one bro...sending him out on lone...so I hope to have a bunch more...  

Regards, Mike


----------



## Deschain (Apr 16, 2005)

The background is very cool. The first pic looks very realistic.

With such a sweet home, he should have no problems getting a girlfriend.


----------



## cichlidsman (Apr 16, 2005)

Mike do you have electric heat where you live?
Any fish tanks in the same room as the spider?


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 16, 2005)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> Mike do you have electric heat where you live?
> Any fish tanks in the same room as the spider?



No fish tanks and my house is heated by a furnace ?? why do you ask ??

Regards, Mike


----------



## cichlidsman (Apr 16, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> No fish tanks and my house is heated by a furnace ?? why do you ask ??
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm not sure but i think that t's drinking have someting to do with humidity.  The reason i think this is because at my house i keep 2 spiders in my animals room(with a big fish tank and wood & oil furnace).  These spiders are never seen drinking.  At the house I rent(because of were i work at the moment) we have electric heat and no fish tanks(no water evaporating in the air) and the 2 spiders i have there are dirnking all the time.  I think or though that there may be a connection.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, he's handsome, Mike!

He'll win the ardor of my Courtney for sure! I'm looking forward to having him as a guest. 
talk to you later
D.





This is an old pic...before her molt last fall...gotta update my Courtney files...


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 16, 2005)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but i think that t's drinking have someting to do with humidity.  The reason i think this is because at my house i keep 2 spiders in my animals room(with a big fish tank and wood & oil furnace).  These spiders are never seen drinking.  At the house I rent(because of were i work at the moment) we have electric heat and no fish tanks(no water evaporating in the air) and the 2 spiders i have there are dirnking all the time.  I think or though that there may be a connection.



He is having a drink because he is fresh out of a molt...pretty much all my spiders including my blondi are kept on the dry side with a water dish...they do well...I have a humidifier in the basement if it gets to dry....the basement temps are about 70 to 73 degrees as well..

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 16, 2005)

Goon, I think he knows he has a date coming up...he has been grooming himself for the past 2 days...hehehe...

Talk to ya soon...

Regards, Mike


----------



## rbpeake1 (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice set up as well as a great looking spider!


----------



## slingshot71 (Dec 10, 2005)

I had just transferred my 2" P. irminia to a slightly larger enclosure earlier that day.  She went straight to work building a new web home, but I guess she got a little overworked and needed a nice long drink.  I hadn't misted her new home yet, so it must have been a bit too dry.

Just thought I would post this, since many members say that they never see their Ts drinking.   My A. seemani & G. pulchra drink fairly often, probably due to the fact that I keep the substrate in their tanks mostly dry.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 10, 2005)

Very cool pic! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Pic , i wish i could get a pic of my Irminia ! 
It just recently molted into 2 " ..and all i see of it are its legs!


----------



## slingshot71 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks

Now that he's finished building and wallpapering (with coconut fiber) his new home, mine is back to not wanting to be seen again.  In the second pic, you can   still see his underside.


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 11, 2005)

Very nice. i have a pretzel jar that i want to put my irminia in (once i eat all the pretzels), but how am i gonna change the water? the lid isn't that big and when he/she is 6" i don't wanna stick my hand in there. here is a pic...


-Matty


----------



## slingshot71 (Dec 11, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Very nice. i have a pretzel jar that i want to put my irminia in (once i eat all the pretzels), but how am i gonna change the water? the lid isn't that big and when he/she is 6" i don't wanna stick my hand in there. here is a pic...


I couldn't see the pic, so I'll assume you are talking about the same huge plastic pretzel jars that I've seen around.
Please don't laugh at lack of artistic ability and poor sense of proportion, but here are a couple of silly ideas that I would probably try.

First:  Attach a platform high up in the jar (this is a plastic jar I hope).  I would attach a thick block of wood to the bottom of the platform with hot glue, then use long screws from the outside into the block of wood.  Here is a rough, and I mean very rough, sketch of what I am talking about without the support block.  The platform would have to be pretty large for a 6" T.  You would also want the platform to have low sidewalls or a recess so the water dish couldn't be knocked off by the T. 






Second:  Cut a rectangular slot towards the bottom of the jar, but leaving side and bottom "tabs".  Then use a slightly oversized (top to bottom) strip of plastic from another of the same type of jar, that can be slid in and out with the tabs holding it.  This one would also require that the jar to be plastic.  The dotted line represents the cut out portion






It's very late and this is just a quick brainstorming session.  By tomorrow I may think that these ideas are both ridiculous.

Enjoy 
Kevin


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 11, 2005)

slingshot71 said:
			
		

> I couldn't see the pic, so I'll assume you are talking about the same huge plastic pretzel jars that I've seen around.
> Please don't laugh at lack of artistic ability and poor sense of proportion, but here are a couple of silly ideas that I would probably try.
> 
> First:  Attach a platform high up in the jar (this is a plastic jar I hope).  I would attach a thick block of wood to the bottom of the platform with hot glue, then use long screws from the outside into the block of wood.  Here is a rough, and I mean very rough, sketch of what I am talking about without the support block.  The platform would have to be pretty large for a 6" T.  You would also want the platform to have low sidewalls or a recess so the water dish couldn't be knocked off by the T.
> ...



Very nice. By the way, the jar is plastic. The irminia is only 1.5" right now but i am preparing for the future, plus if it works good then i will buy some more containers.

thanks for the ideas.

-Matty


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Dec 11, 2005)

We use those plastic jars for most of our spiders.  Good ideas on the water dishes.  Our avics seems to web up so much it's extremely difficult to get to them!  

Christina


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is my H.lividum, it is unsexed. he/she came out for a drink the other day so i decided i would share it with you, this is the first time i saw him/her in almost a year. I had to take the photo through the glass for if i were to take the lid off he/she would scurry back into the burrow. I have a normal digital camera, no zoom or anything so sorry if the quality is poor.


-Matty


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice. Mine has not burrowed yet, despite that I dug one for her, so I get to see her fairly often.


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 12, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Nice. Mine has not burrowed yet, despite that I dug one for her, so I get to see her fairly often.


When i first got her which was alittle over a year ago, it took her several weeks to burrow.


-Matty


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 12, 2005)

nice Cobalt....H. lividum is one of my favorite species...here's a pic of my male and female just before they mated....


----------



## smof (Dec 12, 2005)

Aw that female looks so fuzzy and soft! Just makes me wanna pet her like a very small, many-legged puppy.

Probably a sign that I wouldn't survive very long in a jungle, heh  

-smof


----------



## jbrd (Dec 12, 2005)

MattyB, where is her burrow i dont see it in the pic? :?  Nice T by the way.


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 13, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> MattyB, where is her burrow i dont see it in the pic? :?  Nice T by the way.



Its right behind her abdomen, kinda hard to see in the pic, but its there.

fleshstain - very nice breeding pair, she female is showing wonderful color. :clap: 


-Matty


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 13, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> fleshstain - very nice breeding pair, she female is showing wonderful color. :clap:
> -Matty


thanks....they were breed twice before she finally tried to attack him....she is looking a lil plumper than she was before too....hopefully an eggsac is on it's way....


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 13, 2005)

congratulations and good luck. the female looks really nice.:worship:


----------



## MindUtopia (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice!  :clap: 

Karen


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice H.lividum's you guys got there. Man, every time I see one I just want to go and order one :8o


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 20, 2005)

*?*

matty..is its front left leg a regen?? all the rest are nice and blue


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 21, 2005)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> matty..is its front left leg a regen?? all the rest are nice and blue


Not that I am aware of. he/she has not molted in my care yet (atleast i don't think)


-Matty


----------



## gustavowright (Dec 24, 2005)

this is a beautiful spider haha


----------



## gustavowright (Dec 24, 2005)

Smof..you need to get on the posting buddy...24 is not cutting anymore haha!!


----------



## anderstd (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry it isnt the best picture. Had to take it quick as the friendship was fleeting. The cricket stuck around for dinner though.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 4, 2006)

heheheh

that's good stuff


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nice. I've caught many of my Ts drinking...it never gets old.


-Matty


----------



## Drachenjager (May 3, 2007)

Well i Guess i have seen it all now. G. rosea do drink form the water dish i keep filling lol


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Haha yup, they do! I've only caught one of my three G.roseas drinking from a waterdish once; they usually just flip it over and empty it.


----------



## Drachenjager (May 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Haha yup, they do! I've only caught one of my three G.roseas drinking from a waterdish once; they usually just flip it over and empty it.


yeah i have never seen any of my Ts drink but the one A. seemani lol 
and the roseas tend to fill the dish up with substrate or somethign like they dont even want it there lol


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> yeah i have never seen any of my Ts drink but the one A. seemani lol
> and the roseas tend to fill the dish up with substrate or somethign like they dont even want it there lol



Exactly, then they cry about it when they need it.


----------



## Syngyne (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, when I first got Tonka one of the first things she did is run for the water dish. I haven't seen her use it since, but I assume the water's going somewhere.


----------



## common spider (May 6, 2007)

I think its cool when they drink.I have seen lots of mine drink and then come back later only to see the water dish spilled or turned over.


----------



## Tim St. (May 6, 2007)

My G.rosea drinks all the time, Tonight is the first time iv ever seen her take a cricket tho, and three in a row!


----------



## kitty_b (May 6, 2007)

i have several who are notorious for flipping/buring dishes... mainly a. anax and b. smithi.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 9, 2007)

they certainly do. :}


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Jan 3, 2008)

I read somewhere that tarantulas can be somewhat secretive of when they hit the water dish and come to think of it this was only the 2nd time I have ever seen this one at its water dish so I thought I would grab a few pictures while it was there. These were taken 12/30/07.


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Jan 3, 2008)

........................


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice.   Looks like she might be loading up on water for an upcoming molt. Wouldnt be too surprised if yours molts in a few weeks. Mine did just that, hardly ever see her drink, then she does it almost daily untill she molted! -and she's starting again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Jan 3, 2008)

Really? I guess I should cut down on the handling then. Might explain the threat display earlier as well. Since it did come from a pet store I guess it could be due for a molt anytime. Be cool if it did. I know my seemani is due anytime!!


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Jan 3, 2008)

cool. I just noticed yours is doing the same thing. Its putting its feet lightly on the water just enough so it bend is but not enough to make the surface tension. I guess they gauge there distance to the water like that or something.


----------



## Strix (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are some really awesome photos.  I still haven't caught mine at the water dish yet, other then when I first put her in her tank and she chugged right through it then up the side.  :wall:


----------



## mazikeen (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwwww....they look so cute and dainty when they do that!


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 5, 2008)

I just love pics of Ts drinking. Something so adorable about it! Thanks for sharing! 

Jen


----------



## curiousme (Aug 16, 2009)

We(myself and Mr. Gone) just witnessed our P. cambridgeii finding her water dish in her new enclosure for the first time today.  She inhaled 3 B. lateralis roaches earlier and evidently it was thirsty work!

We especially like how the photo captures the detail of the dimples in the water surface where her legs penetrate the water tension.







Anyone else have any good pics of their T's drinking?

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JC (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool image.


----------



## mortar516 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great photo.  Love the color of the t against the color of the water dish.


----------



## rvtjonny (Aug 16, 2009)

*Henny & Coke please.......*

Awesome pic!  making me kinda thirsty :drool:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I've only ever seen one of my Ts drinking (Male B. smithi). You take great pics!


----------



## revoltkid (Aug 16, 2009)

awesome! what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 16, 2009)

cool!! my first time to see a T drink lol


----------



## curiousme (Aug 16, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> awesome! what kind of camera do you use?


It's not really anything special, a Kodak EasyShare C533.  It seems to have a pretty good macro setting and after we figured out the white balance, the pics started turning out wonderfully.  i will have to blow it up and post it 2morrow, the detail is awesome.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a fantastic photo.

EDIT: That would be a perfect photo to represent 'The Watering Hole'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 17, 2009)

The kinda pic that makes one go "awwwwwww".

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 17, 2009)

nice pic!
i need to stop spending on Ts and start investing in a good camera.


----------



## jimdemonic (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful Picture...looks like fiesta Ware dish maybe i should use my wife's dishes as water bowls.


----------



## skilletsteve (Aug 17, 2009)

I caught my young B. Smithi drinking the other day but did not get a photo. it is quite the sight to see.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 17, 2009)

I love this... <3


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pic!!! These are my favorite shots, strictly because they are hard to come by.

P metallica, shot is fuzzy cause I did not want to turn on light and miss the shot.






G rosea






B albo, getting a drink the HARD way, (got the shot as she came up)






P cambridgei in heavy pre-molt(she's MUCH bigger now)






Her sister






Yes GBB's DO drink






My fave drinking shot A fasciculata






Yep I have been lucky to see and capture my fair share of T's at the tap.

Enjoy.

PIG-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Gone (Aug 17, 2009)

jimdemonic said:


> Beautiful Picture...looks like fiesta Ware dish maybe i should use my wife's dishes as water bowls.


I got them at wal-mart in the garden/houseplant section.  They're just the little saucers that go under flowerpots, but they're shaped different:  the walls don't slope in from top to bottom, which, in IMO, makes them better water dishes.  They were just by themselves with other under-pot saucers, I got all they had and they never ordered more.  They also had them in a soft yellow, and a peach-ish red, I think.  But I thought those were ugly colors for water dishes in naturalistic enclosures.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 17, 2009)

They have some awesome clear soap dishes at dollar tree that are...perfect in every way.  They even have water within them which weighs them down enough that they can't be tipped over.


----------



## Placeboani2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive seen both my T's Drinking, Not got a camera to take a decent picture tho :/


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 21, 2009)

These are pretty cute. I agree, the first should be "The Watering Hole" shot. Maybe make it a banner across the top?


----------



## jb7741 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome shots!!!!!

I have never caught any of mine using the dish, but I have seen most of my slings drink from the side of the enclosure after misting.


----------



## curiousme (Aug 22, 2009)

This one i didn't get the pic while it was drinking, but close enough!


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 22, 2009)

curiousme said:


> We(myself and Mr. Gone) just witnessed our P. cambridgeii finding her water dish in her new enclosure for the first time today.  She inhaled 3 B. lateralis roaches earlier and evidently it was thirsty work!


Is that vodka?


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow that is a really good pic curiousme. 
I also have a Kodak EasyShare, mine is a Z712 IS. Occasionally I get lucky with tarantula pictures, but not very often. This picture makes me want to mess with my settings a bit more. :clap:


----------



## curiousme (Aug 22, 2009)

AudreyElizabeth said:


> Wow that is a really good pic curiousme.
> I also have a Kodak EasyShare, mine is a Z712 IS. Occasionally I get lucky with tarantula pictures, but not very often. This picture makes me want to mess with my settings a bit more. :clap:


Use the macro setting(flower on the dial), mess with your white balance(the lightbulb in the menu,we find daylight works best) and use the auto focus so that the square is centered around the T and not the background.  Also, it is better to be a little farther away, rather than right up against it. 

Mr. Gone captured the first pic and i got the second one.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2009)

I've just been alerted to this thread by curiousme, so thought I'd add this pic of one of my G. roseas just after she arrived. A very thirsty girl!   






[/IMG]


----------



## curiousme (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you Londoner! 

It is such a rare thing to catch on film and i think it is uber cool to see, so this thread is for those that haven't gotten to see it.


----------



## Hobo (Sep 19, 2009)

My 'ol lady, drowning her sorrows at the bottom of the water dish.


----------



## Roski (Sep 19, 2009)

Been in the hobby for close to a year now, and I have still yet to see one of my kids at the tap. The pose Ts take (especially in the first and last post of this thread) give them an almost... vertebrate quality. The postures are so unusual and the act is so simple and common to us but so rare to them. It's really beautiful. This is quickly becoming my favourite picture thread in the boards .


----------



## Roski (Sep 30, 2009)

*Roski walks into room, checks on Ts, and BOLTS for the camera*

Great success!


----------



## night4now (Sep 30, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> EDIT: That would be a perfect photo to represent 'The Watering Hole'


+1 from me!


----------



## nickn (Oct 1, 2009)

I came in here expecting T-pain with some tarantulas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 4, 2009)

I caught Gaia drinking this morning. The first time I have ever seen it. Really amazing to watch. Only got to snap one pic before she moved. It was awesome to see though.

I didn't get it from a very good angle, but I was happy to at least get one shot. Unfortunately, the flash caused her to get those "creepy eyes"... oh well, lol. Demon T


----------



## Daehon (Oct 5, 2009)

My MM B.smithi either drinking or taking a bath.


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 5, 2009)

Daehon said:


> My MM B.smithi either drinking or taking a bath.


Freshening up for the ladies?  

I love these pictures. I seem to be quite lucky in seeing my Ts drink all the time, but these are excellent.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 6, 2009)

I caught my MM A. avic coming up right after a drink. It would have made for a better photo if more than just his back legs were in focus, but I was in a hurry. :wall:


----------



## curiousme (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful pictures everybody!  I love how this thread is growing! Demonstrates how rare it is to catch your T drinking, very well.  i love the stance they take when going in to gulp some down.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Oct 6, 2009)

My T Blondi Female  8.5 inches.My second T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curiousme (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a great pic aracnophiliac, thanks for adding it!


----------



## Hobo (Oct 11, 2009)

"Aww, poor Hobo has the flu. Not to worry. I'll make you some Cricket Bolus Soup!"





Not exactly drinking, but it involves the water dish. All my other Ts drop boluses/dirt/poo in the waterdish as well... Maybe it's time to invest in some miniature indoor plumbing.


----------



## dueser (Oct 11, 2009)

Great pics i found my G.Rosea drinking but didnt get the pic.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 11, 2009)

:clap: Thats a great shot Hobo. to cute!! :clap: :clap: 

and since I'm posting I caught my 3" _B. vagans_ taking a drink, though this is when he started to move away. damn camera sounds.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Oct 11, 2009)

My Rosie "Morticia". 3 different angles,


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 11, 2009)

I love all the images! Especially the first one... they always look so adorable to me when they're having a drink, haha.


----------



## JOBAH (Oct 15, 2009)

"It`s my water cup, all mine!!!", p.regalis


----------



## Jackuul (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweetie   I catch her doing this about once a week at noon to 2pm - in broad daylight.  She absolutely does not care if it is light out. 



(Click pics to get bigger ones)


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it's so cute to see them drinking, I will post mine when I get home


----------



## curiousme (Oct 18, 2009)

*B. smithi*

Caught our B. _smithi_ slurpin' up some H2O!  The ventilation holes were conveniently in the shot for me..........













I am so delighted to see all the pictures that have been posted in this thread!  I love catching our Ts drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 18, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> My T Blondi Female  8.5 inches.My second T


Beautiful. awesome pic.


----------



## JOBAH (Oct 20, 2009)

b. vagans


----------



## Exo (Oct 20, 2009)

I see my A.genic drinking quite often, but by the time I return with a camera she's already finished. :wall:


----------



## Abby (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my G. rosea taking an afternoon sip.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 22, 2009)

Exo said:


> I see my A.genic drinking quite often, but by the time I return with a camera she's already finished. :wall:


That's why our camera is on our T shelf!   You never know when they will be doing something picture worthy!


----------



## Ms.X (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, so I need to work on my photography skills, but this is an A. avicularia female just after mating


----------



## VESPidA (Oct 22, 2009)

jovan said:


> b. vagans
> 
> View attachment 81168


looks like this one passed out in his dish hehe


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

My B. vagans the day I brought her home! She must have been thirsty!
















-ben


----------



## Bosing (Oct 22, 2009)

curiousme said:


> We(myself and Mr. Gone) just witnessed our P. cambridgeii finding her water dish in her new enclosure for the first time today.  She inhaled 3 B. lateralis roaches earlier and evidently it was thirsty work!
> 
> We especially like how the photo captures the detail of the dimples in the water surface where her legs penetrate the water tension.
> 
> ...


Nice photo. Hope you don't mind me borrowing the pic as desktop wallpaper...


----------



## curiousme (Oct 22, 2009)

Bosing said:


> Nice photo. Hope you don't mind me borrowing the pic as desktop wallpaper...


Nope don't mind at all, we had it as ours but now it is this.  Same T and still a very cool picture.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 23, 2009)

here was my WC MM hentzi Lucian before his final days.... he was great and so pretty!!


----------



## JOBAH (Oct 23, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> looks like this one passed out in his dish hehe


yes, wierd pic, I know... I never saw any other of my T's legs in that position.. when I uploaded pic to my computer and turned back to check him out, his legs was in normal position and stil drinking...


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 23, 2009)

Exo said:


> I see my A.genic drinking quite often, but by the time I return with a camera she's already finished. :wall:[/QUOTE
> 
> lol ... I need to get a decent camera to keep within arms reach of my T's so if I observe them doing something that just has to be snapped the camera will be there ready lol


----------



## WelshTan (Oct 23, 2009)

jovan said:


> b. vagans
> 
> View attachment 81168


are you sure the dish isn't laced with vodka? The T's legs look all wonky bless it lol


----------



## bryanon (Oct 23, 2009)

The photos on this post are incredible!!! 

I'm adding my capture.. this is Valentina (G.rosea)


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 24, 2009)

Caught my female A.metallica getting a drink.


----------



## JOBAH (Oct 25, 2009)

another thirsty T.. my pretty GBB


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 26, 2009)

Another LPS clerk says they don't drink water and I'm _printing_ these shots!


----------



## Hobo (Oct 28, 2009)

Caught the B. smithi sling drinking from his dish.. for REAL this time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Audrey16 (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww these are all cool pics   makes you wonder how people can not like Ts. Ive seen all of mine drink from their water dishes, never managed to get a pic though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I started a new job, and now have to be up at 5:00 AM. The second my eyes adjusted after flipping on the light, I saw my rosie face first in her waterdish. I've seen this from her before, but now I have a real camera, so......

(Keep in mind, this was first thing in the morning on a new schedule. If the pics suck, it's because I'm practically useless from the time I wake up until I have my coffee and a smoke.)


----------



## curiousme (Nov 5, 2009)

xsyorra - Congrats on getting a pic in time!  i must say i am very interested in seeing that entire enclosure.  Is that plastic mesh for the side wall?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

curiousme said:


> xsyorra - Congrats on getting a pic in time!  i must say i am very interested in seeing that entire enclosure.  Is that plastic mesh for the side wall?


LOL....It's a 5-gallon turned on it's side with a strip of plexi to hold in substrate; in effect, making it front-loading. As much of a pain as a front-loading terrestrial setup is, she is immensely happy with the increased floor-space. The mesh you are seeing is the same screen-top she's had on that same enclosure before the flip. 

If she eats this weekend, you will be able to see it in the next feeding video....whenever this week I get around to completing that, LOL.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Really cool pictures, yall! 

Seeing my Ts drink, is like me seeing them molt... It doesn't happen LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Really cool pictures, yall!
> 
> Seeing my Ts drink, is like me seeing them molt... It doesn't happen LOL *


Didn't you _recently_ watch your _B. smithi_ molt?????


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Yup! And it's the ONLY molt I've seen! I have missed three (P. regalis, P. murinus, P. chordatus) since that, and countless before LOL 

So maybe I will get to catch a T drinking one time!*


----------



## jonnyquong (Jan 13, 2010)

*Thirsty H. gigas*

Stabby getting his drink on. The surface tension on the water is wild!
Not a new pic, but thought it was really cool even if it's not the best shot.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 13, 2010)

jonnyquong said:


> Stabby getting his drink on. The surface tension on the water is wild!
> Not a new pic, but thought it was really cool even if it's not the best shot.


i think that it is a fantastic shot!  It shows the water tension beautifully, so don't sell yourself short!  Thank you for adding your pic to the collection!


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 22, 2010)

*Yay finally!*

First time I got to see one of my Ts drinking  Here's my little B. albo taking the plunge


----------



## Cracks (Jan 23, 2010)

These are awesome pics people. Ive only ever seen a few of my arids sit in their bowls before moult but never drink. I love those Rosea ,Do they have a common name?


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 11, 2010)

*Chaco Faceplant!!!!*

Ker-plunk!!!!!!


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ niiiiice.  love it


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Feb 11, 2010)

i guess she's entitled to join this thread...
Cause she's thirsty......

Akimaru


----------



## <3exoticpets (Feb 11, 2010)

My B. smithi after her molt, finally on the move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curiousme (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow!  Three new ones in one day!  Those are some awesome pics, thanks for the additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Feb 11, 2010)

Make that four!

A very rare shot of my P. irminia out _and_ having a drink.


----------



## curiousme (Feb 12, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Make that four!
> 
> A very rare shot of my P. irminia out _and_ having a drink.


I cannot wait for our P. irminia to be that size.  I love the way the adults look, because black tarantulas our probably my overall favorite colored ones.  There is something about a large black spider, they just look so svelte and velvety; and I find that beautiful.  Now we just have to wait for our little ones to grow up and we will have one!


----------



## SpiderDane (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice thread ! :clap:

Sorry for the blurry pic. The first thing i saw when i woked up this morning !

hehe... Darn... Missed the thing again!


----------



## SpiderDane (Feb 15, 2010)

Got this one of my A. metallica juvenile sipping some water.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 21, 2010)

Two more goodies for this thread.
My new B. boehmei, "Fat Mum,"(betcha can't guess how she got that name!) gaining more water weight.






And here's my new P. cancerides, "Fine Dinein' Fadilah!," earning her name.


----------



## jonnyquong (Feb 21, 2010)

Cracks said:


> I love those Rosea ,Do they have a common name?


Chilean Rose


----------



## Venari (Feb 21, 2010)

This is my Bella the day I got her.


----------



## curiousme (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the additions guys!  Keep 'em comin'.  :clap:

No one can say that tarantulas don't drink now!


----------



## jeff1962 (Feb 22, 2010)

curiousme said:


> Thanks for the additions guys!  Keep 'em comin'.  :clap:
> 
> No one can say that tarantulas don't drink now!


 I don't have any pics but I have seen most all my T."s drink at one time or another. I did not know it was such a rare thing until this thread was started. I guess I have just been lucky. Either that or I spend to much time looking at my critters.


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 22, 2010)

Never been able to get a shot of any of them drinking, closest was a pic I got of my G. pulchripes protecting her water dish, (or something) just standing over it for no reason lol. 

Wish I has a shot of it but sometimes I drizzle water down the side of my A. avic's enclosure and he comes over to drink as it runs down. He's like a lil puppy LOL.

Love all of the pics in this thread though, some amazing shots!


----------



## mothore (Feb 23, 2010)

*Has inspired me to take some photos*


----------



## abductee7 (Mar 1, 2010)

here's my n. coloratovillosus taking a drink this morning


----------



## QuantumGears (Mar 3, 2010)

Fluffy, soon after I changed her substrate.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*Damn! How Much did Akimaru Drink ? - LOL*

Here is my Girl @ the fountain of youth:





She drinx more than Hobo  - Jason


----------



## curiousme (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a shot of our G. _rosea_ wetting her whistle.  







Keep them coming guys/ gals!


----------



## Arakatac (Mar 3, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Here is my Girl @ the fountain of youth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is so beautiful, I loaded it as my computer desktop background - I hope you don't mind ....


----------



## Ariel (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes guys african species DO drink 

2.5" male _P. chordatus_ "Rex". Sorry about the poor quality, it was the only one I was able to get before he moved


----------



## Ariel (Mar 13, 2010)

thirsy girl

River my P. cambridgei has a habit of burrying her waterdish and the last time (a couple of weeks ago) she'd chase me out of her enclosure if I tried to get it, she finally let me today and she drank from it for like 15 minutes!

I don't feel sorry for her :/ if she was so thirsy she would have let me have it sooner.


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Mar 14, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Here is my Girl @ the fountain of youth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I have to upgrade all my tarantulas setup with the fountain of youth :drool: tnx for sharing :worship:


----------



## killy (Mar 14, 2010)

*Bottoms up!*

Cool shots everybody (if a pun can be extracted from that, so be it ...)

Here's my contribution to the catalog. My vagans drinks like a fish - on the sly - but one day I caught him doing the ole "bottoms up" en flagrant delit ...
View attachment 83063


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ariel said:


> River my P. cambridgei has a habit of burrying her waterdish and the last time (a couple of weeks ago) she'd chase me out of her enclosure if I tried to get it, she finally let me today and she drank from it for like 15 minutes!
> 
> I don't feel sorry for her :/ if she was so thirsy she would have let me have it sooner.


Um...why didn't you just cup her, dig it up, and fill it?  Take about 5 seconds.  Not to mention it should be an ego thing that an invert has you buffaloed.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 15, 2010)

the nature boy said:


> Um...why didn't you just cup her, dig it up, and fill it?  Take about 5 seconds.  Not to mention it should be an ego thing that an invert has you buffaloed.


She wouldn't let me, she's one of my most stubborn, worse than my P. murinus. Trust me, if it had been any longer I would have, but she dug it out on her for me to get out and fill, didn't even attack me. (no to mention I just haven't had the chance to do something like that, I've been working all kind of over time and just been insanly busy. :8o )


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ariel said:


> She wouldn't let me, she's one of my most stubborn, worse than my P. murinus. Trust me, if it had been any longer I would have, but she dug it out on her for me to get out and fill, didn't even attack me. (no to mention I just haven't had the chance to do something like that, I've been working all kind of over time and just been insanly busy. :8o )


Not to be a jerk, but, uh...it's not like we're talking about a Brazilian wandering spider (would just take a bit longer to plan and execute in order to avert possible premature death--still quite doable ).  Personally, the prospect of getting tagged by a new world T wouldn't phase me.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 15, 2010)

the nature boy said:


> Not to be a jerk, but, uh...it's not like we're talking about a Brazilian wandering spider (would just take a bit longer to plan and execute in order to avert possible premature death--still quite doable ).  Personally, the prospect of getting tagged by a new world T wouldn't phase me.


I was more worried of her getting out acctually. :/ Yeah, I certainly don't want to be bitten, but considering the menagerie of animals in my house, plus my dad and sister who are arachnophobic, I would certainly go to any length to keep my most defensive T from escaping. 

I mean, I don't want ANY of my Ts to escape, but the chances are of someone getting bit by my B. smithi if he got out are much less then if my P. camb got out.


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll lay off, lol  (not that it wouldn't have been simple to devise a plan to cup her without an escape...)


----------



## CAK (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a couple I caught from me!

My B.smithi - Harlie






My P.cambridgei  - Olive







Joe - CAK


----------



## killy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ariel said:


> River my P. cambridgei has a habit of burrying her waterdish and the last time (a couple of weeks ago) she'd chase me out of her enclosure if I tried to get it, she finally let me today and she drank from it for like 15 minutes!


  Ariel, I hope that people are catching the humor in your post - your hyperbolic image of a grown adult being chased out of an enclosure by a spider is, I think, hilarious, and emblematic of the strange relationship we have with these little critters.  In fact, this could be the subject of a whole new thread. 

I can certainly relate - I call my vagans "Diablo" for a reason - he's the spawn of the devil!  To quote the song, he's "meaner than a junk-yard dog." For example, when I drip-fill his water dish, he raises up in a strike pose so exaggerated it's like he's walking on stilts - it's laugh-out-loud funny. But he also scares the living daylights out of me.  We're talking a 2-inch tarantula here, versus a 6-foot tall hunk-of-human, but I fear him more than I fear a snarling pitbull!  (I'm exaggerating here folks ... sort of ..)

Does anybody remember the scene from Annie Hall where Annie calls Woody Allen to come to her apartment to kill a spider she found in the bathroom?  He laughs at her, but comes to her rescue - we see him disappear into the bathroom with a broom - we then hear what sounds like an all-out brawl - Woody comes out looking shell-shocked and gasps, "There's a spider the size of a BUICK in there !!!!!"  

You and Woody and I would get along fine!

Ariel, keep regaling us with your riotously funny posts please ... even if it's just funny to you and me (and Woody Allen) !!!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 15, 2010)

killy said:


> Ariel, I hope that people are catching the humor in your post - your hyperbolic image of a grown adult being chased out of an enclosure by a spider is, I think, hilarious, and emblematic of the strange relationship we have with these little critters.  In fact, this could be the subject of a whole new thread.
> 
> I can certainly relate - I call my vagans "Diablo" for a reason - he's the spawn of the devil!  To quote the song, he's "meaner than a junk-yard dog." For example, when I drip-fill his water dish, he raises up in a strike pose so exaggerated it's like he's walking on stilts - it's laugh-out-loud funny. But he also scares the living daylights out of me.  We're talking a 2-inch tarantula here, versus a 6-foot tall hunk-of-human, but I fear him more than I fear a snarling pitbull!  (I'm exaggerating here folks ... sort of ..)
> 
> ...


Well at least someone understands. It was suppose to be humerous. She is quite evil though.  and I would be lying if I said I didn't jump when ever she attacks my tongs. 

I totally understand about the B. vagans! My 4" girl is mean! Or well...she has her mood swings, she used to be very nice and handleable but after she molted she started with these crazy mood swings, she always attacks the waterdish when I refill it and if I'm trying to move her to get at a bolus or something she does have a tendancy to strike the tongs, but other times she's just "whatever". 

It is true that it did take me a while to get to her waterdish (between a week and two weeks I don't really know) but it wasn't just that she would strike at me, she would lay ON TOP of the burried waterdish, she even used it in the construction of her hide. I was in the process of getting a new waterdish to just place on top of the buried one when she undug it and let me take it out. 

Had she never done this I would have either put a new waterdish in her enclosure or removed her to get it out. I'm planning on transfering her into an adult enclosure soon anyways. (mostly in hopes that it will stop this water burrying nonsense) When she finished drinking from it, she buried it again...


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 15, 2010)

killy said:


> Cool shots everybody (if a pun can be extracted from that, so be it ...)
> 
> Here's my contribution to the catalog. My vagans drinks like a fish - on the sly - but one day I caught him doing the ole "bottoms up" en flagrant delit ...
> View attachment 83063


nice... that looks like a freshly molted bum:razz: i'm waiting and waiting on mine... but a watched t never molts i suppose


----------



## Ryujia (Mar 15, 2010)

I really can't help but laugh at 95% of these pictures. They just look so funny when they take a drink! Face down, butt up, legs in every direction.

It's amazingly adorable though~


----------



## Draychen (Mar 16, 2010)

I caught a couple last night too!

Sandy






Lilith


----------



## killy (Mar 16, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> nice... that looks like a freshly molted bum:razz: i'm waiting and waiting on mine... but a watched t never molts i suppose


Interesting observation, HokiePokie!  His last molt was 10-29-2009, and I took these shots on 11-14-2009.  :clap:  And believe it or not, of my vast collection of 7 Ts, Diablo is the ONLY one I've seen molt. :?


----------



## Redneck (Mar 16, 2010)

*Sonora..*

My 4'' female B. smithi.. She was a little thristy.. 







Side Shot..


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 16, 2010)

that is just precious, tommy!  love this thread...


----------



## curiousme (Mar 31, 2010)

So, the tarantula that caused this thread has been caught drinking again!  The pics aren't quite as good this time, but she looks adorable anyway!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 31, 2010)

*I am Thirsty Now - Good shots Everyone!*



Arakatac said:


> Wow, this is so beautiful, I loaded it as my computer desktop background - I hope you don't mind ....


I am Honored :razz:



LazyRoadrunner said:


> Now I have to upgrade all my tarantulas setup with the fountain of youth :drool: tnx for sharing :worship:


She is sitting in it this Morning....Silly LP's 



killy said:


> Cool shots everybody (if a pun can be extracted from that, so be it ...)
> 
> Here's my contribution to the catalog. My vagans drinks like a fish - on the sly - but one day I caught him doing the ole "bottoms up" en flagrant delit ...
> View attachment 83063


Gulp, gulp, Gulp!!!  Does he drink like a Killie-Fish ???


----------



## killy (Apr 3, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Gulp, gulp, Gulp!!!  Does he drink like a Killie-Fish ???


  If he drank like a Killy-fish, he'd be face-down in a Margarita, blended, no salt ...


----------



## Hobo (Apr 11, 2010)

eating water....
a regular chip off the 'ol block, this one is!


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*My favorite Drink!*



killy said:


> If he drank like a Killy-fish, he'd be face-down in a Margarita, blended, no salt ...


Hobo's is Ripple - Tee-Hee  Hey Hobo.....I like the Smithi :razz: - J


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 1, 2010)

My usually light phobic AF P formosa came charging out to drink off her webbing when I was misting down her enclosure - I'm hopeful of a moult soon so I can get to finding her a bf


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 1, 2010)

A avic carrying a droplet around


----------



## jbm150 (May 1, 2010)

I can't believe I hadn't checked this thread since the original P. cambridgei shot.  I love drinking T pics.  Here's a coupla mine to add to the thread:

Denali, my cambridgei







Aryana, regalis, on her tip toes


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 2, 2010)

*my new G. rosea*
















this one has horrible quality but you can see the fangs in the water


----------



## Hobo (May 2, 2010)

My other B. smithi having a drink:


----------



## pwilson5 (May 2, 2010)

LP sling in an ICU


----------



## mothore (May 6, 2010)

*Grammostola rosea*


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2010)

_C. bertae_ "Cardinal" taking a drink....



















_P. chordatus_ "Rex" was one thirsty boy...






 drinking off the substrate/web






 Coming up after drinking from the bowl.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 17, 2010)

curiousme said:


> We(myself and Mr. Gone) just witnessed our P. cambridgeii finding her water dish in her new enclosure for the first time today.  She inhaled 3 B. lateralis roaches earlier and evidently it was thirsty work!
> 
> We especially like how the photo captures the detail of the dimples in the water surface where her legs penetrate the water tension.
> 
> ...


Why can't I see your picture? Hmm.. but I can see everyone else's.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 17, 2010)

and why does my post count not move from 1 when I have been posting a lot?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 17, 2010)

OK, that is weird. I can see your pic in my post - the quoted one - but not the OP. Whatever.. at least I can see it now. Great pic!


----------



## curiousme (May 20, 2010)

MichReptiles said:


> and why does my post count not move from 1 when I have been posting a lot?


Your post count doesn't go up in Tarantula Chat.    I am glad you were able to see the pic eventually!  


I somehow missed the additions made this month, but there are some very cool new ones!  Thanks for adding them!


----------



## Saf (Jun 27, 2010)

*Cyan finally discovers that her water dish is not just there for a webbing anchor:*


----------



## Hobo (Jul 11, 2010)

^^
My, they start young.
Old habits die hard, it seems!


----------



## MOBugGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

Taking a drink less than one hour after her molt.


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 25, 2010)

P. murinus female drinkin' off her web and showing her smiley face.


----------



## Mara (Sep 4, 2010)

My Euathlus truculentus diving into the water...


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 4, 2010)

G. rosea - Rosie






B. boehmei - Mercury


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 4, 2010)

B. smithi - Jazz(Before the molt, showing her nakit butt )


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 4, 2010)

Soo...your' saying Ts need to drink water?  I thought they only drank the Jack!  So maybe that's why my Ts are all tipsy...


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 4, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> B. smithi - Jazz(Before the molt, showing her nakit butt )


ut oh the admins are gonna have a field day XD


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 5, 2010)

groovyspider said:


> ut oh the admins are gonna have a field day XD


Indeed! All that nudity!


----------



## curiousme (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the additions guys!

Motorkar ~ I don't know that I have ever seen a butt that has been kicked that clean before!


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't ask me! I was on vecation that time when she went bald butt. When I came back 6th of july she was like on the picture.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 10, 2010)

I managed to sneak up on "Chocolat" the Chaco ...


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## captmarga (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's the one from today of my Devarna, my Chaco Golden Knee (Grammostola pulchripes) , drinking from her new dish. 

I carry my camera (a Canon digital) with me everywhere.  I turn off all the sounds, and shoot pix all day long!  I've been known to shoot up to 300 in a day at a horse event, and up to 50 or more of the tarantulas... Not all come out, but occasionally, I'll get a fabulous one.  In the second photos, if you look closely, you can see her mouthpatch (red) in the water.  She's on a shelf, so I shot it from below. 













Marga


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Nov 6, 2010)

*My collection*

I JUST now noticed this thread. 
I love catching my tarantula's drinking.

The first pic is of Ladyslipper myAvic. Sp.

The second and third are my other one who was sold to me as a stripe knee. (A. Seemanni) Which I've yet to confirm but I don't really care. I just love them both as is.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for adding your pictures to our collection!  

I thought I would give the thread a bump, for any newcomers that haven't seen it and might have pics to add.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 7, 2011)

My new OBT lady, thirsty from her long trip


----------



## curiousme (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeff, now that is taking a dunk in the dish!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoseT (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome! Love it when I catch mine in sip mode.  

Here's my avic M takin a sip.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 7, 2011)

L.violaceopes thirsty after her molt.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 7, 2011)

E. pachypus


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeeze it looks like some of these T's REALLY get into their drink! I am wondering if the placement of the water dish has anything to do with whether or not the drink from their dish?I haven't seen my smithi, vagans, genic, pulchripes, of avic take a sip.


----------



## Megan 03 (Jan 7, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> Jeeze it looks like some of these T's REALLY get into their drink! I am wondering if the placement of the water dish has anything to do with whether or not the drink from their dish?I haven't seen my smithi, vagans, genic, pulchripes, of avic take a sip.


I am no expert but I have a few T's I have yet to see one drink, but I have to refill my Avics water dish every other day where as my rosie's water (in the exact same dish and similar sized T's) lasts at least a week. So obviously its getting drank otherwise you would assume they would evaporate at the same rate.

I think... they are just very sneeky sir.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 7, 2011)

I noticed my vagans' water vanished every night while it was building it's tunnel, but after that it stayed the same level. I think it was wetting substrate to make it more secure because there was always some in the empty water dish lol


----------



## Hobo (Jan 8, 2011)

So I was hoping to catch my P. irminia feeding again (her takedowns are always awesome), and it seems she wanted to do some wining before dining.
[YOUTUBE]cpJGLwZ9P88[/YOUTUBE]
As luck would have it, she grabbed it a few seconds after I stopped filming.:wall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrentinG (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome video great hd!! My T's always either put food balls in their water, poop in it, or dig under it and knock it over haha :wall:


----------



## crawltech (Jan 9, 2011)

B. vagans havin a drink.....she raised up a bit when i opened the lid to snap a pic of her..







P. cambridgei MM







another angle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curiousme (Jan 10, 2011)

Hobo~ bringing to a new level and adding video!  I love it!  

crawltech ~ He has such a tiny bootie!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 11, 2011)

A couple more!....rcf rosea


----------



## Bjamin (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's one of my little p cambridgie sling


----------



## crawltech (Jan 16, 2011)

Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla"...get her drinkon, after a meal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 17, 2011)

G. sp. concepcion


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Sorry for the crappy quality, but I rarely get to see my H. Lividum out of her burrow, let alone drinking. She's quite the party pooper hanging out in her little hole all day long.
2. I know its not a tarantula, and it may or may not even be drinking the water on its mouthparts. But the fact that its an arachnid and it may POSSIBLY be drinking, I though it derserved to be up here. Its Oprah the emp by the way.


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jan 27, 2011)

*P. Muticus/C. Crawshayi*

Third spotting of the elusive Lady Lucifera 

I came home from a trip & an hour later she came out for a loooong premolt drink... 

Maybe she missed me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satu (Feb 2, 2011)

Not as good a picture as some, but here's Socks, my B. boehmei:







Bottoms up!


----------



## GregorSamsa (Feb 3, 2011)

Got her home & the poor thing drank for 30 min... 

Funny because when I told the girl at the pet store that tarantulas don't drink from water packs, she informed me that "Oh, ours do!" :wall:


----------



## curiousme (Feb 7, 2011)

It is about time that we snagged another drinking picture.  This is one of our _P. irmina_, newly rehoused and having its first ever encounter with a water dish.  








Thank you to all that have added pictures!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 7, 2011)

^^^lol drinking from the swimming pool, so cute


----------



## paassatt (Feb 22, 2011)

H. lividum


----------



## crawltech (Feb 24, 2011)

MM pederseni...mad thirsty, as usual!


----------



## DJEggy (Feb 25, 2011)

My B. smithi stopping by the water for a drink... I guess that last cricket didn't go down too easy.


----------



## Elithial (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope to see more!  I love the ones with their legs up in the air like they fell in face first - Plop!


----------



## killy (Feb 28, 2011)

This is Cocoa, my Chaco - thirsty after a re-housing ... what re-housing had to do with it I don't know (I mean, it's not like he didn't have access to the well before_ before _the rehousing), but it's the first time I've seen Cocoa drink, let alone this heartily - look how he splays his pedipalps to get a better angle at the H2O (this is evident in other photos on this thread too) ...


----------



## Hobo (Feb 28, 2011)

See, Pet-store-employee-that-was-directed-here-by-that-person-complaining-about-your-setups, Even the mexican red knee that "lives in the desert" drinks from the water dish!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 4, 2011)

Anotha, dry lova...havin a drink

E. pulcherrimaklassi









EDIT: jus noticed that large bolus behind the water dish....


----------



## curiousme (Mar 5, 2011)

Hobo~  That is a great _B. smithi_ pic!

Thank you to everyone who has added to the collection!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 6, 2011)

Good to the very last drop (essentially licking the bowl )







Recently rehoused GBB getting some liquid comfort


----------



## advan (Mar 6, 2011)

Hold on honey, I'm thirsty.


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 24, 2011)

:}


----------



## le-thomas (Mar 25, 2011)

thats really cool, but ive never seen mine drink. I have seen my emperor scorpion drink though, and i imagine that must be similar.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 11, 2011)

Big momma LP havin a drink


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ZergFront (Apr 12, 2011)

advan said:


> Hold on honey, I'm thirsty.


 She likes hard-to-get. Hahaha!

 Dang, Former! That's a big scorpion. Is it gut or ovaries?


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 12, 2011)

> Dang, Former! That's a big scorpion. Is it gut or ovaries?


I dunno... :?  That is "Bertha".  I've had her, a female about 3/4 her length and a male in between the two sizes for almost two years.  Bertha has been this rotund for most of that time.  She obviously eats well, but I've been unable to appreciate any scorpling bulges, nor has she birthed any.


----------



## advan (Apr 12, 2011)

Premolt thirst.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 15, 2011)

_T. gigas_ taking a well deserved face plant after being rehoused.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2011)

My N. chromatus enjoying that first post-molt visit to the watering hole. I can imagine it's the epitome of refreshment in the tarantula world.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, seems tarantulas and true spiders are very thirsty post-molt.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 22, 2011)

A. bicoloratum...thirsty girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## webbedone (Apr 23, 2011)

just the other day an employee of a petshop that i was passing buy and that will rename nameless rold me that tarantulas cant drink from an open water source, needless to say i chuckled


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 23, 2011)

webbedone said:


> just the other day an employee of a petshop that i was passing buy and that will rename nameless rold me that tarantulas cant drink from an open water source, needless to say i chuckled


Every animal needs water, may that be a dog, a cat, elephant, wasp, bee or a spider.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 23, 2011)

webbedone said:


> just the other day an employee of a petshop that i was passing buy and that will rename nameless rold me that tarantulas cant drink from an open water source, needless to say i chuckled


...you should e-mail him a link to this thread


----------



## acidorange (Apr 24, 2011)

P.irminia













H.incei 













P.cambridgei







Avicularia sp.Peru purple


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 24, 2011)

Haplopelma sp "Vietnam"


----------



## crawltech (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice pic, TMdub! ^^


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 24, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice pic, TMdub! ^^


Cheers crawltech! 

I love it when they drink - so cool to observe.

This one was during rehousing too.


----------



## TM-Dubz (May 6, 2011)




----------



## jbm150 (May 9, 2011)

Thirsty from her trip (bad pic, I know)


----------



## Hobo (Sep 20, 2011)

Momma GBB






...and her kids!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mara (Sep 20, 2011)

Aww, the little ones are adorable!


Here's a little older pic that I found of my rosie:


----------



## paassatt (Sep 20, 2011)

^^
Wicked pic of the slings!


----------



## paassatt (Sep 21, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens having a sip. It's in heavy premolt now, so I suspect this was the last drink before making the flip. Here's hoping the flip happens very soon...


----------



## funkymonk (Sep 22, 2011)

Caught my G rosea having a drink from her dish for the first time on Sunday, didn't get a pic as she wandered up, just took a quick little sip and wandered off again. Cool though. My G pulchra uses her dish as a general dump for poo and food boluses, I have to change it almost on a daily basis...


----------



## Rob1985 (Sep 22, 2011)

playing flippy cup? lol


----------



## SchmitisGal (Sep 24, 2011)

SUPER SUPER COOL PICS! I was sooo happy the first time I saw my Schmidti drinking. Very cool indeed.


----------



## advan (Oct 18, 2011)

_Grammostola pulchra_


----------



## paassatt (Feb 4, 2012)

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Rabid538 (Feb 4, 2012)

P. ornata


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 5, 2012)

Brachypelma albiceps







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189072,-119.169100


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sadly no! :/
it seems they only drink when i hit the sack


----------



## desertanimal (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally caught my _G. pulchripes_ drinking!


----------



## Evanator1996 (Feb 6, 2012)

My p.imperators drink every time I give them fresh water and I keep their tank very moist like 65 to 70% humidity always.


----------



## GregorSamsa (Feb 8, 2012)

*G. pulchra*

Fatty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danielson (Feb 8, 2012)

GregorSamsa said:


> Fatty.
> View attachment 99096


jeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 8, 2012)

E. campestratus




A. schmidti


----------



## paassatt (Feb 8, 2012)

GregorSamsa said:


> Fatty.
> View attachment 99096


I like my girls with junk in the trunk.


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 8, 2012)

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## paassatt (Feb 24, 2012)

B. emilia


----------



## Vespula (Jul 21, 2012)

To bump an old-but-good thread: Here's my Aphonopelma chalcodes hitting the dish. 




look at those chelicera. Wow!


----------



## SBeekman (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's my T. Stirmi having a drink, a day before she molted!


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Aug 2, 2012)

My new P. muticus throwing one back


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 2, 2012)

G Rosea drinking


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 3, 2012)

curiousme said:


> We(myself and Mr. Gone) just witnessed our P. cambridgeii finding her water dish in her new enclosure for the first time today. ...


Could you please contact me by private E-mail at *schultz@ucalgary.ca*? Thanks.


----------



## annabelle (Aug 3, 2012)

my b. albopilosum taking a drink before her molt.


----------



## XrustyjamesX (Aug 8, 2012)

I found my P. Metallica taking a drink last night after a meal...


----------



## taraction (Aug 8, 2012)

just got this little guy today. no idea what it is (grammostola?) but considering the previous owner had no water dish in its cage i'm not surprised that it's been drinking for 15 minutes now.


----------



## Hobo (Aug 9, 2012)

P. antinous


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 16, 2012)

A. chalcodes taking what must have been a 15 minute drink after finishing a superworm off...







Front shot...







Walking away from dish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## illegalacid (Apr 4, 2013)

This is my Theraphosa Stirmi leaning in the water dish getting a drink.  I have heard lots of people say its hard to catch their t's getting a drink I caught my stirmi so I thought I would share really nice pics!


----------



## kalebo1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool. I like your setup.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 1, 2013)

G. rosea - full body dunk!


Aphonopelma sp "Cochise" drinking after arriving in da mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 1, 2013)

My two M. balfouri taking turns sipping on water.
(they only leave their burrow together. It's weird.)



Not QUITE a drinking pick. But as I snapped this picture Sheamus, my B. smithi, was literally dunking that cricket in and out of the water dish... oddest thing I've seen in a while.



---------- Post added 05-01-2013 at 09:53 AM ----------

And I don't get why a lot of people never see their tarantulas drink. I see it almost nightly. Maybe I stare at my tarantulas more than the average person... :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (May 2, 2013)




----------



## mothore (May 3, 2013)

*Gbb*

Hanukkah present:


----------



## Eddie Brock (May 3, 2013)

Sweet!! Congrats


----------



## LucN (May 4, 2013)

B. boehmei


----------



## Fins (May 4, 2013)

G. rosea


----------



## Hobo (Jul 10, 2013)

bumping


----------



## PeaceBee (Jul 10, 2013)

"Go home, spider.  You're drunk."
My little devil, Persephone.  
(Pardon the poor quality )


----------



## Kodi (Jul 10, 2013)

G. rosea






First time I've ever seen any of my T's drinking from the bowl.


----------



## curiousme (Mar 16, 2017)

Wow, this post lasted from '09-'13. I enjoyed all the pictures, thank you for those still around. Anybody got any new drinking shots to share?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paiige (Mar 16, 2017)

Not the best shot but I didn't want to disturb him! My little G. pulchra, the first time I've seen a T drink directly from a dish!













It happened!



__ Paiige
__ Jan 2, 2017
__ 5



						In the 8+ years I have had Ts, today I finally saw one drinking out of a water dish! My fat...


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 16, 2017)

Cool thread.


A sp Peru purple juvi


A diversipes sling


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## TarantulaBob (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice healthy A.Avic


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 17, 2017)

Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_)












Avicularia avicularia Drinking



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 17, 2017
__ 5
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Skyler, my juvenile Avicularia avicularia, getting a drink (May 2015).
					




Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_)












Avicularia avicularia Drinking



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 17, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Skyler, my juvenile Avicularia avicularia, getting a drink (February 2015).
					




Twinkle Toes (_Avicularia avicularia_): R.I.P.












Three Toes to the Wind (Avicularia avicularia)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 8, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
twinkle toes




						Twinkle Toes, my elderly female Avicularia avicularia, taking a long drink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

He is my C.versicolor when it was a sling drinking out of a cut down cap. The cap is about half the size of a dime across. 






This is how tiny it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curiousme (Mar 18, 2017)

I just love a good face plant. Mine won't even drink out of water dishes right now, so they drink directly from the substrate. That face plant doesn't look nearly as cool.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 15, 2017)

Squirt, my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, doing a keg stand after her first post-molt meal.












Keg Stand (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 15, 2017
__ 6
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt, my 3.75" Psalmopoeus cambridgei, getting a drink after her first post-molt meal.
					




@cold blood I think she is catching up to her sac mates. She put on another .75" this molt and is pushing 4".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 1, 2017)

curiousme said:


> Wow, this post lasted from '09-'13. I enjoyed all the pictures, thank you for those still around. Anybody got any new drinking shots to share?















G. porteri Drinking



__ darkness975
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 23, 2017)

"I can quit any time I want!" --Squirt (juvenile female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood)












Drinking Problem (Psalmopoeus cambridgei ♀)



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 23, 2017
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt takes a quick drink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 23, 2017)

The first time I’ve caught any of my Ts drinking!
My C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 23, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> The first time I’ve caught any of my Ts drinking!
> My C. versicolor


Classic arboreal keg stand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnoclown (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## cold blood (Dec 23, 2017)

diving ockerti



__ cold blood
__ Jun 3, 2017
__ 3



						T. ockerti

Not only a huge flicker, and a butt waver....but sometimes when startled she dives...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 23, 2017)

Not the greatest pic but this is my LP sling drinking from his bottle cap watering hole

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDCustom78 (Dec 23, 2017)

A few of my thirsty Tarantulas.  N. incei and a blurry A. avicularia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 24, 2017)

SDCustom78 said:


> View attachment 261230
> View attachment 261231
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously pre-molt avic


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 28, 2018)

My _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ may be a ravenous murdertank, but he drinks with delicate grace.












Just a Sip (Acanthoscurria geniculata)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 28, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
drinking
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						He may be a ravenous murdertank, but he drinks with delicate grace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 28, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> My _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ may be a ravenous murdertank, but he drinks with delicate grace.


Now it shall be called ravenous watertank.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Michael bradley (Jan 28, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> My _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ may be a ravenous murdertank, but he drinks with delicate grace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen people handle these and seeing what mine is like I use long tweezers at all times!  It kills for fun when not hungry lol.. yours similar??


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 30, 2018)

Michael bradley said:


> I’ve seen people handle these and seeing what mine is like I use long tweezers at all times!  It kills for fun when not hungry lol.. yours similar??


If he isn't in pre-molt, he attacks anything that moves.

Besides not being mistaken for food, using tongs reduces exposure to urticating hairs. (He isn't a flicker, but he does shed them onto his substrate, especially during pre-molt.)


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 4, 2018)

Glub glub glub



__ Moakmeister
__ Jan 3, 2018
__ 2


















Oh, hey. I didn’t see you there.



__ Moakmeister
__ Jan 3, 2018
__ 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Apr 4, 2018)

Premolt versicolor




Possibly premolt A. avic 




Not sure if drinking or guarding her dish of substrate (G. actaeon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 4, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> Glub glub glub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the second picture she looks like she's saying ' what? Never seen a tarantula drink before?'

My G.iheringi:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla (May 5, 2018)

I'm so in love with this cute little blue ball of fluff! 













thirsty blue ball of fluff



__ Thekla
__ May 5, 2018
__ 10
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
drinking
female
martinique pinktoe tarantula
sling
versicolor




						Caught my 3/4" C. versicolor sling drinking for the first time. So cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 5, 2018)

I'm not sure if he was drinking or just derping in his water dish.












Splish Splash (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 12, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
drinking
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						I'm not sure if he's drinking or just derping in his water dish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 12, 2018)

*Bulldozer (Grammostola pulchra)*












Happy Hour (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 12, 2018
__ 5
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
drinking
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my juvenile Grammostola pulchra, taking a long drink.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (May 16, 2018)

*Squirt (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)*
@cold blood As soon as I started filling her water dish, Squirt climbed into the dish and started drinking. (She even let me finish filling the dish by pouring the water between her legs.)












So Thirsty! (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 16, 2018
__ 7
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						As soon as I started filling her water dish, she climbed into the dish and started drinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2018)

*Triggered (5" female Psalmopoeus cambridgei)*: from @cold blood












Triggered (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 14, 2018
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt threw herself into the water dish as soon as I started filling it.
					



Squirt threw herself into the water dish as soon as I started filling it.

*Thirsty Thursday (5" female Psalmopoeus cambridgei)*












Thirsty Thursday (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 14, 2018
__ 5
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						I can't help but point out that if she had not filled the whole water dish with substrate and...
					



I can't help but point out that if she had not filled the whole water dish with substrate and webbing, she could have slaked her thirst earlier.


----------



## LexBlack (Jul 8, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> *Bulldozer (Grammostola pulchra)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 8, 2018)

A second too late, but it was drinking.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 15, 2018)

@cold blood One water dish is full of clean water. The other is full of substrate tea laced with webbing. Which is more refreshing?












A Tale of Two Water Dishes (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2018
__ 7
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						One water dish is full of clean water.  The other is full of substrate tea laced with webbing...
					
















Tea Time (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 15, 2018
__ 4
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						One water dish is full of clean water. The other is full of substrate tea laced with webbing...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 31, 2018)

Only one I usually catch is my A chalcodes in these pics.  Saw her drinking as I was off to bed so I flicked on her light and took a pic. She has live plants in her enclosure. I use an LED lightbulb as they run very cool and do not heat up her home. Very good lights for plants and doesn’t cook your T. Although I’ve tried the canned Aphonopelma seemanni you can buy; they tasted like soft shell crab. I ordered more. I won’t be deep frying my A seemanni no matter how good they taste. LOL


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 31, 2018)

I got a B. hamorii today and she had the small abdomen and bright colors characteristic of a spider that had just molted, but her fangs were black so I assumed it was a few weeks ago. Anyway she looked pretty healthy, no curling of the toes or any kind of injuries on her, but her abdomen looked a little sunken probably from dehydration and I was a little worried that she wouldn't settle in fast enough for me to feed her and I might have trouble with her, but a few hours after bringing her home I caught her with her face dunked in the water dish and she's still standing over it. Needless to say I was pretty relieved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091 (Jul 31, 2018)

Here's one of my genics having a drink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 31, 2018)

G. porteri Drinking



__ darkness975
__ Apr 10, 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 1, 2018)

I love watching mine drink too. What I don't like is watching them drunk-dial old girlfriends. "Bay-bee, what was up with you trying to devour me, hmm? I just wanted to insert my 'palps and you went all Hannibal Lecter on me! What's was up with that?!?"
It's undignified.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2018)

Neoholothele Incei is drinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert McLaughlin (Sep 1, 2018)

Got a picture of my  Brazilian black drinking water I never see any of my T.'s drink she must be thirsty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 4, 2018)

_I. mira







K. brunnipes





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 8, 2018)

_Tapinauchenius rasti_, getting a bit of a drink before a feed.







Also in need of a new house!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 8, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> _Tapinauchenius rasti_, getting a bit of a drink before a feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, but she is GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 8, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Off topic, but she is GORGEOUS!


She absolutely is.  I highly recommend this species.


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 31, 2018)

*Roach Soup ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")*
Shortly after flinging her roach bolus into the water dish, she climbed down and took a drink.












Roach Soup (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 31, 2018
__ 3
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Shortly after flinging her roach bolus into the water dish, Squirt climbed down and took a drink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> *Roach Soup ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")*
> Shortly after flinging her roach bolus into the water dish, she climbed down and took a drink.
> 
> 
> ...


Waste not, want not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCustom78 (Jan 4, 2019)

This young lady came down today for a rare visit to the watering hole. Im guessing  she's gearing up for pre molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 6, 2019)

_A. geniculata _with a post-moult sup:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Feb 3, 2019)

This is probably the first time I saw my girl drink. Normally, when her feet touch the water, she's like: "Ewwww! That's wet!"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 3, 2019)

My little B. emilia molted on the 2/1...caught her practically swimming in her water dish just a few minutes ago. She must be really thirsty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My AF Avic. avic




My favorite "Maleficent" - my female G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Darth Molt (Feb 4, 2019)

I saw my tarantula drinking water for the first time and it was way more entertaining than watching the Super Bowl. I was like a proud father watching his son grow up

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla (Feb 4, 2019)

There's an entire thread dedicated to our cute drinking Ts: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/may-i-buy-you-a-drink.160933/page-19 

I love when I catch them drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Feb 4, 2019)

Darth Molt said:


> more entertaining than watching the Super Bowl.


At least someone agrees with me about the opinion on the Superbowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Flashback (Feb 4, 2019)

I've never seen my chalcodes in his water dish like these photos, lol!

I thought I caught him drinking, but maybe he was just being hanging out! I also notice there are difference sizes of water dishes. I sometimes wonder if mine if large enough (Its the smallest size of those half moon dishes from the reptile section at pet stores) but it's always full when I change the water, so guess they don't drink that often.

Also, this is a odd (probably newbie question) but I know their vision isn't the best.  With food they sense vibrations / movements, but water is different. Do they just find their water sources by accident & roaming around their enclosure?


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 5, 2019)

Flashback said:


> With food they sense vibrations / movements, but water is different. Do they just find their water sources by accident & roaming around their enclosure?


It sure seems like it, though they may eventually learn where things are in their enclosures.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## lostbrane (Feb 9, 2019)

G. pulchripes sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 28, 2019)

Bumba cabocla

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Feb 28, 2019)

My tiny A. bicoloratum sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 28, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> Bumba cabocla
> View attachment 301437


Hurr durr where's the wurmr?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Feb 28, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Hurr durr where's the wurmr?


I know, right?  I found her perched like this, not drinking. Guess she prefers freshly poured substrate tea

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 28, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> I know, right?  I found her perched like this, not drinking. Guess she prefers freshly poured substrate tea
> View attachment 301476


My G.iheringi lets me know this way that his substrate is too dry for his liking. Not sure on requirements for Bumba species, but maybe she wants it more moist?
I always chuckle a bit when reading this genus name. In the Netherlands and Belgium, we have a children's program called Bumba, it's a clown,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Not sure on requirements for Bumba species, but maybe she wants it more moist?


They like a little moisture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Mar 1, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> My G.iheringi lets me know this way that his substrate is too dry for his liking. Not sure on requirements for Bumba species, but maybe she wants it more moist?
> I always chuckle a bit when reading this genus name. In the Netherlands and Belgium, we have a children's program called Bumba, it's a clown,


You’re right, I’ll be wetting the substrate more often for my girl. It’s been pretty dry here and I think it’s been drying out super fast in her Kritter Keeper enclosure. 
Thanks for sharing the Bumba video, that was amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thekla said:


> This is probably the first time I saw my girl drink. Normally, when her feet touch the water, she's like: "Ewwww! That's wet!"
> 
> View attachment 299263



I know that's been photoshopped because I didn't see it happen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 3, 2019)

Saw this little guy with its whole body shoved into the water dish at the reptile expo yesterday.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey y’all! I just caught my tiny legchild (Avicularia minatrix) dunkin’ them fangs in the water bowl!

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane (Mar 18, 2019)

Pretty sure she is drinking/just done getting a drink which is amazing because I’ve never seen my other regalis do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 19, 2019)

_Ybyrapora diversipes_
Adult Female

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 19, 2019)

CEC said:


> _Ybyrapora diversipes_
> Adult Female
> 
> View attachment 303072


You sure she's drinking? It looks like she's admiring her mirror image on the water 
Narcissus...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Apr 8, 2019)

P. vittata getting a drink:




I find it interesting that the chelicerae are spread to allow greater access to the mouth for water.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 19, 2019)

*Squirt ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")*












Squirt's Drink (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 19, 2019
__ 8
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> *Squirt ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks....painful. :wideyed:


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 19, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> That looks....painful. :wideyed:


I am convinced she is part cat and enjoys weird positions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika (May 2, 2019)

A. bicoloratum



G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (May 15, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jun 5, 2019)

_I. mira




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Jun 13, 2019)

A. eutylenum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 15, 2019)

• Phormictopus cancerides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 15, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Phormictopus cancerides
> 
> View attachment 311777
> 
> ...


Perfect demonstration of the lightness and the water-repellent waxy layer on spiders


----------



## ColletteTZ (Jun 15, 2019)

My O.schioedtei loves a good drinking sesh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 27, 2019)

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei ( 5.5")*












Slurp (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 5.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 27, 2019
__ 7
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 3, 2019)

• Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 1, 2019)

• Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 13, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> 
> View attachment 316313
> 
> ...


That's a LOT of fluff on those legs!


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 13, 2019)

Not the most exciting photo, but here’s P. cambridgei drinking from the enclosure wall in premolt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 14, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> Not the most exciting photo, but here’s P. cambridgei drinking from the enclosure wall in premolt.
> View attachment 317591


 it seems we have a new category of spiders... We got pet holes, pet trees and now... Pet mouths!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 14, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> it seems we have a new category of spiders... We got pet holes, pet trees and now... Pet mouths!


That made me actually laugh out loud, so thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Sep 28, 2019)

_"That roach yesterday was a bit salty!"_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 2, 2019)

P. lugardi, so fat 



B. sabulosum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 5, 2019)

*Thirsty Petra ( Brachypelma emilia 4.5")*












Thirsty Petra (♀ Brachypelma emilia 4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 5, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
drinking
emilia
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						Proof that even the desert dwellers use their water dishes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 17, 2019)

*Thirsty Squirt ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")*












Thirsty Squirt (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 17, 2019
__ 3
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						a nice post-molt drink

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BladeGypsy (Oct 18, 2019)

N. tripepii girl freshly molted and practically swimming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Oct 18, 2019)

I just realized this thread is OLD. Im like a year older than it. N i will continue to enjoy looking at these pictures of tarantulas drinking for another 16 years or however long this thread will go on.



BladeGypsy said:


> N. tripepii girl freshly molted and practically swimming.
> View attachment 323750


Idk why but i love her ver much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 18, 2019)

BladeGypsy said:


> N. tripepii girl freshly molted and practically swimming.


That floof makes her unsinkable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 19, 2019)

SamanthaMarikian said:


> I just realized this thread is OLD. Im like a year older than it. N i will continue to enjoy looking at these pictures of tarantulas drinking for another 16 years or however long this thread will go on.
> 
> 
> Idk why but i love her ver much


Well, there is a 4 year gap in this thread halfway through


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 19, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Well, there is a 4 year gap in this thread halfway through


It's possible that gap is an artifact of merging similar threads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 5, 2020)

*Day Drinking ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")*
It's 5 o'clock somewhere, right?












Day Drinking (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 5, 2020
__ 5
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						It's 5 o'clock somewhere, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 13, 2020)

So Thirsty! ( _Avicularia avicularia_ 5")
She drank for a good 10 minutes.












So Thirsty! (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 13, 2020
__ 3
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						She drank for a good 10 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 17, 2020)

_Idiothele mira_







_Caribena versicolor





_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jan 17, 2020)

I love your versicolor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jan 18, 2020)

I know it's not the best pic, but this was the first time I've ever seen my A. madera drink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 3, 2020)

I caught my big LP girl today taking a sip...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 10, 2020)

*Nightcap (Grammostola actaeon)*












Nightcap (Grammostola actaeon)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 10, 2020
__ 1
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
drinking
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
sling

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## aarachnid (Feb 20, 2020)

My B emilia, Sugar Daddy, who displaced a lot of water in the process.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 21, 2020)

*Slurp ( Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")*












Slurp (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2020
__ 5
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BladeGypsy (Feb 24, 2020)

Homoeomma sp. blue Peru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Mar 2, 2020)

G. actaeon sharing a drink with a friend



C. versicolor sling guzzling water droplets

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## WolfSoon (Mar 10, 2020)

A. avic drinking from the webbing. Drinktoes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Mason79 (Mar 12, 2020)

Caught my versi sling having a sip of water.   Then it grabbed a cricket and headed for its nest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenTip (Apr 15, 2020)

Quenching her thirst after trying to escape by climbing all day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aarachnid (Apr 16, 2020)

My E murinus, Oreo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 20, 2020)

*Slurp ( Poecilotheria regalis 3")*












Slurp (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 20, 2020
__ 1
__
drinking
indian ornamental tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a new one placed dropper into enclosure and he walked right up to grab a drink like we do this all the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chebe6886 said:


> This is a new one placed dropper into enclosure and he walked right up to grab a drink like we do this all the time


Means it was quite  thirsty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chebe6886 (Jun 6, 2020)

It has a bottle cap of water an inch to the left. Of the 2 this one is very  curios and interactive


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 11, 2020)

Just a Sip (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 3"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 11, 2020
__
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jul 13, 2020)

Found the little one mooning me when I was about to refill the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 19, 2020)

• Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DaveM (Sep 19, 2020)

Great shot, @BoyFromLA !  I like how you can see the water displacement by the hydrophobic limbs


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 19, 2020)

DaveM said:


> Great shot, @BoyFromLA ! I like how you can see the water displacement by the hydrophobic limbs


Too bad side glass was not so clean.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 20, 2020)

• Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DaveM (Sep 20, 2020)

BoyFromLA said:


> Too bad side glass was not so clean.


That's an understandable hazard with webbers. My Psalmos are a bit secretive and hard to shoot nicely. You did a great job


----------



## Paul1126 (Sep 21, 2020)

Brachypelma kahlenbergi



__ Paul1126
__ Mar 22, 2018
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma kahlenbergi
kahlenbergi



















Brachypelma emilia



__ Paul1126
__ Mar 18, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
drinking
emilia
mexican redleg tarantula




						Having a snorkel of water.
					
















As if I've just caught my B. hamorii drinking!



__ Paul1126
__ Mar 9, 2018
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
drinking
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 10, 2021)

• Homoeomma chilensis

No bowl, dish, plate, cup, but still...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Lobstersign (Jan 10, 2021)

My little T. albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Jan 23, 2021)

Gbb drinking.  Its pretty skittish , hence the red light


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 23, 2021)

P irmina after a recent molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 23, 2021)

let us add a join star.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jan 23, 2021)

I didn't know what you were talking about until I looked at my own pic


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 18, 2021)

Thirsty Aphonopelma chalcodes (♀ 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 16, 2021
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma apacheum
aphonopelma chalcodes
aphonopelma schmidti
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes
desert blond tarantula
drinking
female
juvenile
juvenile female




						My new Aphonopelma chalcodes was thirsty after coming home from Repticon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 21, 2021)

• Tliltocatl schroederi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShureevilKnevil (Feb 21, 2021)

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:


> thats so cute! lil spider drinking! My spider does weird things with the water. I see it splashing around in it and then going all the way to the bottom of his burrow and using its wet legs to construct it better, then going back and splashing around in the water again!


How cool! What species?
My curly hair loves water. Here's Harry Styles on rehousing day listening to Deadpool read the Wallstreet Journal article on the multitude of impending lawsuits that await Adolf Twittler. (Teehee!!)

Spider Karen disclaimer:
Mommy's  scary beautiful fuzzies go stair step up in enclosures. Many times. Just like yours but SOME I experimented with to see if I could successfully raise VERY small slings in an 8x8x8.
OBT Pumpkin and spider resembling angry red head Peggy Bundy, along with Harry have proven 
the answer to be, in fact, yes. 
Harry has elaborate tunnels under squidwards palace he worked on for easily a year not visible to the eye, but always waiting for a quit retreat when I click that know to offer up the tributes for dinner
Enclosures have 2-3 inches of NON'visible soil and are bioactive.
What u see is the top floor and a coaster custom made for me, for this enclosure and gets squirted with water which he or she..(hmm Harriet Styles...not bad) appears to love walking in and drinking from.



Fyi: Harry and Deadpool have since moved on to a 12x12x12 Island getaway.
Now sporting Wilson the volleyball


----------



## BladeGypsy (Mar 4, 2021)

“Mandy” my B. albiceps female

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 12, 2021)

Lp

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 14, 2021)

• Tliltocatl vagans

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bobbibink (Mar 14, 2021)

A.chalcodes (Roz) decided to come out of hibernation tonight for a drink

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bobbibink (Mar 15, 2021)

Young GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShureevilKnevil (Mar 15, 2021)

bobbibink said:


> View attachment 378815
> 
> 
> Young GBB


Do u find gbb to prefer terrestrial housing?

Mine prefer an arboreal set-up and seem to stay at the top. 
I've heard people say they are often both.
My large almost mature one and my teeny guy both seem to prefer staying high in the trees so to speak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bobbibink (Mar 16, 2021)

ShureevilKnevil said:


> Do u find gbb to prefer terrestrial housing?
> 
> Mine prefer an arboreal set-up and seem to stay at the top.
> I've heard people say they are often both.
> My large almost mature one and my teeny guy both seem to prefer staying high in the trees so to speak


When I rehouse this little one I’ll def move into something with a bit more height.   I love observing this T — the webbing is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShureevilKnevil (Mar 16, 2021)

bobbibink said:


> When I rehouse this little one I’ll def move into something with a bit more height.   I love observing this T — the webbing is amazing


Gbb is a very cool to observe spider indeed.

The hiders and bucket of dirt ones are a bit.....well.....visually disappointing at times to say the least.

My baby gbb is absolutely as u said an amazing webber indeed


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 24, 2021)

Thirsty Balfouri (Monocentropus balfouri 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 24, 2021
__
balfouri
drinking
male
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
socotra island blue baboon tarantula




						One of my most reclusive tarantulas -- first sighting in months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Mar 24, 2021)

T. cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 25, 2021)

Marika said:


> T. cyaneolum


Knocks the dish over and drinks from the substrate -- makes perfect sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Apr 10, 2021)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 6, 2021)

Drinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (May 7, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> Drinkies!


How did it get that name?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 7, 2021)

Ungoliant said:


> How did it get that name?


She was my first T. My friend who encouraged me asked me what I was going to name her, and I told her I needed to think about it because I usually name animals stuff like “Captain Hotdog”. She got really excited about that name and insisted that I use it.

Honestly my brain just does things sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 7, 2021)

Thirsty Squirt (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__
cambridgei
drinking
female
mature female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 14, 2021)

Caught my C versi drinking last night, just before todays molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 15, 2021)

Finally! (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 15, 2021
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						I was so sure that Skyler hadn't been visiting her water dish that we mounted this temporary...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 18, 2021)

Thirsty Flash (♀ Grammostola pulchra 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 18, 2021
__
brazilian black tarantula
drinking
female
flash
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
mature female
pulchra




						A post-molt drink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 23, 2021)

Post-molt Drink (♀ Avicularia avicularia 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 23, 2021
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 23, 2021)

Lasiodora klugi, drinking ervery day since two weeks.


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 9, 2021)

Woke up today and found my GBB drinking, a pretty rare sight for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 22, 2021)

It’s a bit hard to recognize, but it is Poecilotheria rufilata drinking while it’s half body submerged into water pool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lobstersign (Jul 25, 2021)

My Pterinopelma sazimai.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 4, 2021)

My B emilia boy going for it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 7, 2021)

Thirsty Brachypelma klaasi.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 7, 2021)

Caribena versicolor taking a drink right after cleaning it and refilling it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Aug 13, 2021)

Lp taking a dunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Aug 20, 2021)

_Idiothele mira 










_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Aug 21, 2021)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 31, 2021)

Tilly was very thirsthy (T. Albipilosum). This was in the first 30 hours since I had her, so I am very happy she found her waterbowl. Now to get this girl plump.


----------



## LucN (Aug 31, 2021)

Here's my very thirsty B. boehmei girl.

Y
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not the best image, but they do. My big old girl needed a drink all of a sudden. A minute later, and she is grooming herself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axel22 (Oct 8, 2021)

T. Albopilosus
	

		
			
		

		
	




C. Cyaneopubescens


They are so cute when the drink in a bowl, i love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## coolnweird (Oct 12, 2021)

Francis, my T albo! Celebrating her 2 year anniversary with me by having a long drink

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 12, 2021)

coolnweird said:


> Francis, my T albo! Celebrating her 2 year anniversary with me by having a long drink
> View attachment 401522


Why did you glue a ball of pipe cleaners to the water dish?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 21, 2021)

A chalcodes



C marshalli



P murinus drinking off of the webbing

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 21, 2021)

T albo

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Venom671 (Oct 29, 2021)

X. immanis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 29, 2021)

Venom671 said:


> X. immanis
> View attachment 402668


Beautiful tarantula

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Venom671 (Oct 29, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Beautiful tarantula


Thanks, she sure got me back into New Worlds. I owned nothing but ornithoctoninae for awhile before obtaining her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marika (Oct 30, 2021)

E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Listeczek (Nov 21, 2021)

My brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2022)

Roach Soup! (♂ Caribena versicolor 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2022
__ 1
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
drinking
male
martinique pinktoe tarantula
mature male
versicolor




						He dropped the bolus in his water dish and then began to drink from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## curiousme (Mar 4, 2022)

I swear I started this thread as, can I buy you a drink, but now it is may I buy you a drink. More correct, but the original post was this picture and I love it. It isn't in the thread anymore, but it's so old, I guess they had to trim it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 9, 2022)

curiousme said:


> I swear I started this thread as, can I buy you a drink, but now it is may I buy you a drink. More correct, but the original post was this picture and I love it. It isn't in the thread anymore, but it's so old, I guess they had to trim it.


We merge similar picture threads.


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Mar 9, 2022)

G. Rosea (or porteri, idk and idrc lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Mar 9, 2022)

User - JonnyTorch's Tarantula Pictures
					

Here's my E. murinus sling with a big ol booty. About 1-1.5" and in 4" moist substrate.



					arachnoboards.com
				




Vittata sippin sizzurp


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Apr 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 30, 2022)

Thirsty Poecilotheria metallica.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 1, 2022)

Gbb

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 15, 2022)

Nhandu chromatus is thirsty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 31, 2022)

H gigas

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jc55 (May 31, 2022)

G. Pulchripes drinking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Westicles (May 31, 2022)

P. cambridgei drinking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jul 20, 2022)

C versi

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Marika (Aug 3, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 3, 2022)

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## sasha99 (Aug 6, 2022)

C. fimbriatus



P. irminia

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 23, 2022)

Poecilotheria metallica is drinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marika (Oct 15, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles (Oct 20, 2022)

Caught my B. boehmei engaged in some underage drinking! Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## J0ttem (Dec 19, 2022)

My A. juruensis M2 and C. versiolor respectively.


----------



## Westicles (Saturday at 10:38 AM)

T. vagans


----------

